# OB Weeks of gestation ICD-10-CM



## jpayment (Feb 26, 2014)

Good afternoon,

Im trying to get clarity on these new codes:

It seem to me that they are optional to provide greater detail.  Unless of course payors require the addtional code be added.

Can these gestational code be used with "normal pregnancy" or "high risk" pregnancy codes, sequenced second?

Can these code gestational cods be used with "high risk" pregancy codes plus a complication code and then the gestatational code? 

Thank you,


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 26, 2014)

All O codes require the addition of the Z3A codes for weeks of gestation.  The Z codes for supervision of pregnancy have no instruction note to add the Z3A.


----------



## lorrpb (Mar 1, 2014)

They are not optional. There is an instructional note about the Z3A codes at the beginning of chapter O in the Tabular List. They are required with all O codes. Good point, Debra, that they are not required with Z codes for supv of pregnancy. But Supv of high risk preg is an O code, so requires Z3a.-. I usually sequence the Z3A code last.


----------



## russoatteberry2005 (Oct 2, 2015)

Does anyone know if you link the z3a code to the E/M charge or procedure (ultrasound) charge. I know it's not used alone and plan to sequence last


----------



## jwhit888 (Oct 2, 2015)

All O codes from Chapter 15 have a note and requirement that a code from category Z3A must be added in.  

If you read the guidelines as it applies to chapter 21, Z codes, you _*MAY*_ use a Z3A code when listing a Z code.  Meaning - it is not required, but ok to do.  I would use it - tells a better story.

For example if you select a code from category Z34 - Encounter for supervision of normal pregnancy, you _may_ also add in a code from category Z3A.


----------

